# POST YOUR REPTILE/AMPHIBIAN SETUPS



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

all setups are welcome so start posting.

today i swapped the sand for sometihng more practical.
and a pic of the owner of the crib


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my male crested's setup

future female's and breeding tank. its two 10 gallons siliconed together.
i havent added anything to it yet, i just got done building it last night.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

looks nice. I like the cresteds tank.

I've thought about combining tanks like that, but was worried it would get bumped or something and come apart. Is it pretty sturdy? Also how are you gonna get in it for feeding/cleaning? I was going to remove one of the front pieces and turn it into a hinged door, but thought it was sounding to difficult so decided not to.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

My ball python setup...any advice anyone???


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> My ball python setup...any advice anyone???


looks good








you might want to add another hide on the cool side of the tank so your snake can regulate its body temp. any pics of the ball python??


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks pretty good, like something you'd buy. Mabey I will give it a shot after all. I have a couple empty 10s sitting around. And even a couple 20 longs. I bet getting some smaller strips of glass to silicone along the seems on the sides and back would make it even more sturdy.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

johnnyquest said:


> My ball python setup...any advice anyone???


I would add something for your snake to climb on, and i would put the lamp on the very right or the very left end of the tank and the hide on the oposite side. You also dont want your water dish under the lamp. Please post some pics of your snake so we can get a look at him :nod:


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> It looks pretty good, like something you'd buy. Mabey I will give it a shot after all. I have a couple empty 10s sitting around. And even a couple 20 longs. I bet getting some smaller strips of glass to silicone along the seems on the sides and back would make it even more sturdy.


yea im sure that would help a lot. if you make one please post pics lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> My ball python setup...any advice anyone???


I would add something for your snake to climb on, and i would put the lamp on the very right or the very left end of the tank and the hide on the oposite side. You also dont want your water dish under the lamp. Please post some pics of your snake so we can get a look at him :nod:
[/quote]

ball pythons are not climbing snakes. something to climb on isn't necessary. If you wanted to add more just get another hide.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

ball pythons are not climbing snakes. something to climb on isn't necessary. If you wanted to add more just get another hide.
[/quote]

idk Mine seem to like climbing. Here is a few pics of mine. I have two ball pythons.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

lol thats crazy, ive never seen a ball python do that








nice setup by the way.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

johnnyquest - add some plants to your ball pythons cage, i think that will add a good finishing touch to it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

2 ball pythons in the same cage?







bad move. seperate them. their searching for heat or humidity.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sapir said:


> 2 ball pythons in the same cage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, i have been told by many, 2 in one cage is not the best of ideas, beautiful setup though, but i would separate


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sapir said:


> all setups are welcome so start posting.
> 
> today i swapped the sand for sometihng more practical.
> and a pic of the owner of the crib


BAD IDEA!!!! what are thos crickets going to eat???? (ur reptile) only feed him when he is hungry and take out what is left. I have no idea if anybody else has mentioned this but it can cause problems they also will eat the eye lids and other parts of your anamal plus having small toes it will cause a problem. also not fun tryin to sleep when a fucken cricket nips or crawls on u....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Captive Herps said:


> all setups are welcome so start posting.
> 
> today i swapped the sand for sometihng more practical.
> and a pic of the owner of the crib


BAD IDEA!!!! what are thos crickets going to eat???? (ur reptile) only feed him when he is hungry and take out what is left. I have no idea if anybody else has mentioned this but it can cause problems they also will eat the eye lids and other parts of your anamal plus having small toes it will cause a problem. also not fun tryin to sleep when a fucken cricket nips or crawls on u....
[/quote]

i know that now, i feed him in a seperate container or hand feed him.
theres never more than like 2 crickes in his tank at a time now, i wasnt aware having some many crickets in the tank could be harmful back then but ive done some research.
thanks for looking out tho man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Figured I'd post a couple shots finally...

This is a couple rows of my gecko shelf. On the top shelf I have six 12x12x18 exoterras. They all house crested geckos except for one that has a young gargoyle gecko in it. Second shelf has four 18x18x18 exoterras and each houses a single adult male crested gecko.

View attachment 176558


This second pic is of one of the tanks on the bottom shelf. It's an exoterra as well that measures 24x18x24 houses three females. This is on the bottom shelf of the gecko shelf. There are three tanks this size. (One of the others houses another 3 females and the third has four unsexed juvies in it for now.)

View attachment 176559


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

mettle every single one of your tank looks amazing, i love all the foilage.
i also like how everything is neat and labeled. where do you have the 12x12x12s that u mentioned a while back set up at?
i returned my 12x12x18 because i found a barely used 18x18x24 on craigslist with everything you see besides the 2 side plants, it even came with the light fixture! i got it all for $65. i need to add some more plants to it tho.
heres a pic


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have the 12x12x12s set up on an Ikea shelf. Kinda off to the side of the big gecko shelf. It's one of those shelving units that has the square box shelves. The 12" cube exos fit perfectly in it. I only have five of the little tanks right now though.

For the setups... I get most of my plants from Walmart. I got some suction cups from Ebay (pack of 100 for like $10). And make my own hanging plants. Bamboo I get at Walmart or garden centres. Whoever has it on for cheap. Paper towel substrate makes it easy to clean.

I use one of the dry-erase markers for labeling my tanks. Simply because I have to otherwise I would forget who is where. I also jot down sex if I know it and their weight as of their last weigh-in. Just to keep track of things. I used to keep more detailed records on the computer but frankly it's time consuming to log and chart all of that stuff. And so easy when it's on the tank itself.

Awesome deal on the exoterra - definitely going to make your crestie super happy! I've only ever bought one of my tanks new. That was a 24x18x24 that I got 40% off at a local pet store a couple years back. Everything else has been bought used and sometimes for amazing prices. Right now I have over 20 exoterras and I've spent a fraction of what it would've cost retail. It's the best way to buy 'em honestly.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

damn mettle you got everything set








yea used is definately the way to go especially when theyre still in good shape.
im looking for some more exo terras or zoo meds on craigslist, maybe i can find a couple more for a good deal, but i rarely see them. i will be needing them when my pair is ready to breed.
what are some projects you got coming up? i love your orange project by far my favorite color morph and then cream on cream, i wish you lived in the u.s. because you have some amazing stock.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not sure. I might cultivate different aspects of some of my oranges. One of my cresteds is showing a really nice light orange with some dark mocha patterning unlike anything I've ever seen before. But the patterning is super defined. When it's all fired up it's one of my favourite geckos. I almost hope it's male so that I can breed it to some somewhat similar females and try and breed true a morph of some type...

I had the starts of a red project and a dalmatian project but I think I might just sell those geckos off. As it stands I'm not as into those colour variations and I only want geckos that I find super attractive... I actually want to make a bit of room for a few more nice gargoyle geckos as well as perhaps a _Rhacodactylus leachianus_ or two. Soon I'll be opening up my own website to sell some of my stock that I breed this following year. So it should be good!









I'll send an email to one of my friends on who to get in touch with for stock. But off the top of my head you can't for wrong with Anthony Caponetto. A lot of his stuff is amazing.

Oh, and a tip for getting exoterras... Post a "wanted" ad with the sizes you're looking for. I've done that a few times and gotten some that way. Like when I was looking for 18x18x18 tanks and ended up with 4 of them, delivered to my front door, for $200. One of them, new, retails for over $100 in stores around here so it was a good deal. Sometimes people see the ad and are like "hey, someone who might buy this tank I wanna get rid of". Another one of my friends does it too. Sometimes we even compete for tanks, haha.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

im sure youll produce outstanding offsprings with the stock you have, im not really into dals either.
but leachies are super cool and get huge!! i will give the wanted ad a shot maybe i will get some replies.
as far as anthony caponetto my female came from him she was from his mocha and cream project, he has an amazing collection. i love how some of his stock how this distinctive line by their eye, i think it looks killer. 
heres a picture of my female maybe you can kind of see the dark line im talking about. my male has it too and hopefully it will be passed on to their offsprings in the future.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Great stuff guys!

Mettle - Thing of beauty!










Mettle said:


> Figured I'd post a couple shots finally...
> 
> This is a couple rows of my gecko shelf. On the top shelf I have six 12x12x18 exoterras. They all house crested geckos except for one that has a young gargoyle gecko in it. Second shelf has four 18x18x18 exoterras and each houses a single adult male crested gecko.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sapir... AC definitely has some neat projects going on. Personally, I don't "ooh aah" over everything he produces like some of the real butt kissers out there who whore it up on his forum, etc. However, there are some that are nice. I find a lot of his prices to be a bit high as well. Then again, market prices for cresties seem to be cheaper in Canada now than they are in the USA. So who knows. (Prices dropped a LOT in the second half of this year in Canada - too many crestie breeders!) In the end, AC does have a couple neat projects going on... I'm actually getting two females that were produced by him in February from someone who imported a giant batch of his stock some time in late 2007/early 2008.

Thanks Migster! Appreciated.







They're nothing too special. But I like to give lots of cover since they're near a window that lets in a lot of natural light and it's always good to have a lot of things to climb on.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Sapir... AC definitely has some neat projects going on. Personally, I don't "ooh aah" over everything he produces like some of the real butt kissers out there who whore it up on his forum, etc. However, there are some that are nice. I find a lot of his prices to be a bit high as well. Then again, market prices for cresties seem to be cheaper in Canada now than they are in the USA. So who knows. (Prices dropped a LOT in the second half of this year in Canada - too many crestie breeders!) In the end, AC does have a couple neat projects going on... I'm actually getting two females that were produced by him in February from someone who imported a giant batch of his stock some time in late 2007/early 2008.
> 
> Thanks Migster! Appreciated.
> 
> ...


dude i know, he sold that hyper tangerine JUVI for $750








post some pics when you get your new girls, and please maybe there is a breeder around you that has a shipping license and is able to ship to the u.s. i would love a crestie out of tragedy or prince.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

its not much, and im open to suggestions.
in a year or so, i plan on getting a vision enclosure for him.
as you can see, he has two hide boxes, the glare on one of them, is the lamp, and under the hidebox there is a heat pad as well, so he is nice and toasty in there, and the humidity is nice as well.
then off to the side of the heat box, he has a rock he can rub up on when he sheds and such.
i got him a piece of wood to climb on, and he seems to enjoy it.
View attachment 176595

View attachment 176596


----------

